
The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook - mudil
https://www.politico.com/interactives/2017/obama-hezbollah-drug-trafficking-investigation/
======
squozzer
That might explain what happened to an old Benz 240D I used to own.

------
anonbanker
Buried 6 pages in. This is a huge story. HN in 2017, everyone.

